# Birds not pairing up



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I bought 24 racing pigeons from a local racer. I am trying to use these as my breeding stock. I had these in my flight pen then just finished a new breeder pen for these a couple weeks ago. My flight pen has breeder boxes also. While these were in my other pen they showed no signs of breeding and I did not want them to because there is rollers and other pigeons in there. I have had these birds for 2 or 3 months. There are in the new pen now and again no signs of breeeding, not one nest has been built. Most these birds are 2 to 3 years old and I was thinking they were probably paired up with other birds at the guys house I bought them from. How long would this take for them to start pairing up again? Anouther thing I am not sure if these birds are over weight and I started measuring out there feed but they are big strong pigeons for sure. Maybe this would keep them from breeding?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Ohiogsp,

I can think of at least a dozen different follow up questions which I would need to ask, before I could arrive at possible solution to your question. There will be a bunch more people who will post some questions and some possible solutions, so I won't try to cover all of them.

#1 How long have they been in the new breeding section which you just completed #2 What kind of grit and minerals are you giving how are you feeding it ? #3 What kind of medical program did you have in place prior to putting the birds together ? Like what kind of shots etc. #4 How old are these birds #5 What kind of diet are you feeding ? Any fresh greens ? 

Well, this is a start...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ohiogsp said:


> I bought 24 racing pigeons from a local racer. I am trying to use these as my breeding stock. I had these in my flight pen then just finished a new breeder pen for these a couple weeks ago. My flight pen has breeder boxes also. While these were in my other pen they showed no signs of breeding and I did not want them to because there is rollers and other pigeons in there. I have had these birds for 2 or 3 months. There are in the new pen now and again no signs of breeeding, not one nest has been built. Most these birds are 2 to 3 years old and I was thinking they were probably paired up with other birds at the guys house I bought them from. How long would this take for them to start pairing up again? Anouther thing I am not sure if these birds are over weight and I started measuring out there feed but they are big strong pigeons for sure. Maybe this would keep them from breeding?


I'm sorry your new "old" are not breeding. Perhaps they don't feel quite settled in their new home, having moved from the old house to the new pen and now to the breeding pen. Maybe they are a little insecure and need some time.

Make sure you have hens and cocks also,did the owner tell you if they were males and hens? 

I would also check their nutrition as Warren mentioned. Perhaps the protein is less then 12 to 15 percent which is required to give them the sex drive. Also make sure they have a good pigeon mix, of legumes, cereals and seeds. Greens are also appropriate in small quantites, lettuce, endive, spinach and especially curly kale. A little bit of meat protein wouldn't hurt from expanded wheat pellets source, or wholesome organic dog food. Read the label carefully for ingredients. The birds need the complete amino acid profile which cannot be supplied entirely by vegetable protein, so a tiny bit of meat is okay.

How has the weather been? Sunny days is very conducive to breeding. Make sure their loft has lots of light and access to sun and good ventilation.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

! if you put them in there hoping they will pair on ther own It can take some time. Now You can pull all the hens put them back in the other pen. for 1 week. Let the cocks find there breeding hole. Have NO perches in the breeding loft. That way they have to take a hole. If you can not select the matings. Then after 1 week You put the hens back in the breeding loft. Agin NO perches. start the birds on a vitiman that has vitiman E in it. this gets the birds some what active and They get interested in mating. The cocks will then find a hen that attacts them and they will pair up. Remember NO perches. the hens and cocks have to share a hole forcing them to pair in a way. This being said you can then expect eggs after say 2 weeks from the time you put them back together. If you can pair them up induvidul its better But I do not know your set up.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Holy cow, I have perches all over in there. Wish I knew that before I built all those perches. I give them red grit from the feed store it is always in there. I don't know the details on the grit. I am feeding a pigeon feed mix of grains from the feed store. I have not feed greens. I have never gave any pigeons shots. The guy I got these from thought it was equal hens to cocks. I think there are more cocks than hens but it is not that far off. The loft has an avairy and it has been warming up and sunny here in ohio. I am not set up to pair them individualy. I will have to check with the feed store on some detials with the grit and feed. How do you feed greens chop them up?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I got some info on the feed. It has wheat, milo, canadian peas, austrain peas, millet, rice, oat groats, and mineral oil. It is 15% protein, 2% fat, and 4% fiber. I tried to feed them chopped up lettuce and they just looked at but did not eat. I am going to take the perches out and seperate them if I can figure what ones are hens.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ohiogsp said:


> How do you feed greens chop them up?



I usually give them spinach leaves whole, they love them and will pick, and shake them apart with their beaks.

Curly kale you can cut to smaller pieces so they can pick it up, as it sometimes comes in whole leaves. 

Make sure these are just snacks, and give them only once a week.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

re lee said:


> ! if you put them in there hoping they will pair on ther own It can take some time. Now You can pull all the hens put them back in the other pen. for 1 week. Let the cocks find there breeding hole. Have NO perches in the breeding loft. That way they have to take a hole. If you can not select the matings. Then after 1 week You put the hens back in the breeding loft. Agin NO perches. start the birds on a vitiman that has vitiman E in it. this gets the birds some what active and They get interested in mating. The cocks will then find a hen that attacts them and they will pair up. Remember NO perches. the hens and cocks have to share a hole forcing them to pair in a way. This being said you can then expect eggs after say 2 weeks from the time you put them back together. If you can pair them up induvidul its better But I do not know your set up.


re lee, I know you've been doing this a lot longer than I have, but I do have one change/suggestion to what you said. I do agree, take the perches down for a week or so and force the cocks to take a box, BUT, when you start introducing hens, if they have no where to go but a box or the floor, those poor hens are going to be in big trouble. The cocks will wear them out chasing. ohiogsp, I don't know what kind of set up you have either, but turning 24 hens loose with 24 cocks is going to be pretty chaotic. Do your nest boxes close up? If they do, there is an easier way to pair your birds, takes a little longer and is more work on your part, but much better for the birds. Can you give us any more detail about your loft?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I have allways had breeding holes at least for the past say 35 years. I never put any type of perch in my breeder loft. . Yes not locking the birds down to pair them may lead to a small problem. But not much. If you only have breeding box holes ect. The birds have to use those for both perch and nest. Just about a month ago new comer to pigeons just kept complaining his birds would not nest. They were paire but know nesting. I had told him to remove his perchs he had not. But then he listened. He called me 2 weeks later and most his pairs were down on eggs. . My holes are 30inches long 22 inches deep and 20 inches high. BUT I have a empty loft nowdays. I could lock my birds down a full season or let them have full acsess to the breeder loft which ever I wanted. Perches in the breeding loft to me slows production. Now off season cocks stayed in the breeder side hens were moved out Then perches for hens were there. As for the youngbird loft . But each there own Small nest boxes yes you might want some perches. BUT its better to build right sized breeding holes that can be used for pairing and big enough for there own personal space in the loft. But agin each has there way. And birds are not that picky.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I posted some pics of this loft a couple weeks ago here is a link.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14127

The boxes are 15.5x12 with a 5" hole/ledge and a 9" bowl. I do have some commercial boxes to close in breeders but they are in my other loft. And there is only 7 of them.


----------

